

Passpack is not LastPass. The "Big Friend" approach - sullof
http://blog.passpack.com/2011/05/passpack-is-not-lastpass-we-have-a-big-friend/

======
sullof
I was interested to know if someone other than Passpack uses the "Big Friend"
approach to improve the security. Do you know other examples?

